# do you knit all the time



## beck25 (Nov 30, 2011)

I live in Aberdeen in Scotland and we don't normally get the sun so this week we have had lots of sun and i haven't been bothered to knit so m question to all you is do you knit no matter what the weather is or do you just knit in the colder weather?


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I knit no matter what the weather is.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I crochet. But, I crochet all year long.
The weather doesn't make a difference.
I even crochet afghans in the summer.
Dick


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't sit at home without doing something work my hands. I always have some kind of knitting project going.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

MrsO said:


> I can't sit at home without doing something work my hands. I always have some kind of knitting project going.


Me to!!!!!! Idle hands = antsy,grumpy me!!!!!      :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I knit all the time. I can't NOT knit!! lol


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

No, I don't knit all the time. Sometimes I crochet. A day without needle crafts is like a day without oxygen.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I knit every day -- well, mostly at night.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

I knit most days, read out in the sun and then inside for the knitting.


----------



## evylo (May 12, 2012)

I KNIT EVERY DAY TO GIVE ME SOMETHING SOOTHING TO DO. I 
WORKED ALL MY LIFE AND RETIREMENT CAN BE VERY EMPTY UNLESS YOU LOVE A PARTICULAR ACTIVITY AND I LOVE KNITTING. 
EVYLO


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

MrsO said:


> I can't sit at home without doing something work my hands. I always have some kind of knitting project going.


Me, too. I get very uneasy without something in my hands. Kind of guilt feeling that I am wasting precious knitting time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Knit, crochet, sew, I always have something going, whether I'm at home, sitting out in the yard or riding in the car. 
Rain, shine, sleet, or snow, it doesn't matter, I have to have something to work on.


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

I am always knitting, on the computer or reading.


----------



## rosebudmatilda (Nov 5, 2011)

I usually knit + crochet in the winter + watercolour or embroider outside in the summer but this year + last I have not stopped crochet or knitting all year. I take my talcum power into the garden to keep my hands from sticking! Sue


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Year round knitter here.


----------



## horsewoofie (Apr 10, 2011)

I knit all year around, but less when the weather's good so I can ride my horse more. I knit little stuff that doesn't take much time or energy in the summer. That said, I'm not getting very far on my niece's Christmas sweater. When I wearing shorts and tank tops I don't want to even think about sweaters! 
Don't remember a Memorial Day weekend this cool. Yesterday it was only 82 and today about the same. I should be outside mucking stalls and enjoying the weather instead of playing on the computer and reading. Just a lazy day off after riding this morning.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

While I do love to knit, sometimes because of physical limitations and conditions, I am not always able to knit. Sometimes it is months before I can hold my needles and knit. But *chuckles* I do have my knitting books and the KP and Ravelry to go to when the needles are quiet!


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

YES, if i don't get to knit daily--- I feel weird~
BUt can't sit for very long--so I go back & forth from knitting to piecing quilts on the machine.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

The only impact weather has on me is that during SOME weather, it just seems like knitting (or corchetng) is particularly appropriate. But I don't know of any weather where the opposite is the case for me. Now, if it's really hot, I may not want a wool afghan stretched across my lap, but otherwise, anything in any weather.

In fact, the opposite seasons work best. That way if you knit summer things in the winter, you have something new ready when summer gets here. And vice versa.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm a year round knitter. If we don't have the AC on... then, I turn on my portable fan if I'm warm. Sometimes I will just switch to something other than an afghan.


----------



## Vickie2249 (Mar 13, 2012)

I knit all the time no matter whether it's hot or cold.

Vickie xox


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I knit when i'm in knitting mode,the seasons don't worry me.


----------



## Deb55 (Feb 21, 2012)

I knit, crochet, bead, cross stitch, embroider, read, no matter the weather, I try to use lighter weight yarns in the warmer months here in Florida.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

beck25 said:


> I live in Aberdeen in Scotland and we don't normally get the sun so this week we have had lots of sun and i haven't been bothered to knit so m question to all you is do you knit no matter what the weather is or do you just knit in the colder weather?


When the sunshines you should enjoy it! I garden and walk and when it gets hot I sit in the shade, sometimes reading, knitting, crocheting, beading, talking to my husband, sometimes napping. It is your time, and since you have so many fewer sunny days than most of us, you need to take advantage of them and do just what you feel like doing.   
Patty


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

I knit all the time.


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

I knit or crochet daily. Even when the temperature is over 110. Idle hands you know...


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I knit in the summer while taking the sunlight.Yesterday we were outside, boys in the shade me in the sun knitting in hardly any chlotes on There were an other woman not far from me chrocheting in bathing suit.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I am definitely a daily knitter. I have to have something going while watching TV or sitting. if I don't get to knit or quilt, then I am not have a good day!!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Daily knitter here, with multiple wip.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knit regardless of the weather....crochet too. I pet the cat. Never miss a meal or sleeptime.....everything else? Not so much.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I usually knit year round, but at this time, I have a wholecloth quilt that I taught my middle grandson how to quilt on about 8 or 9 years ago, still on the frame. It is a UFO and I'm tired of it crowding my knitting space. So, I have promised myself to get it finished this year before I take up another knitting project.

My heart is set on a lace shawl. I have 2 cones of lace weight yarn and they keep up a duet, calling out my name. I'm resisting for the sake of my grandson, but it's not easy!!


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

I knit when i can manily at night some times trough the day when i am not working but just can't sit there and doing nothing have to be doing some thing.i find it hard in the summer as my hands weart to much so i do my cross stitch i haven't tried to crochet yet in the summer


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I knit all year round, but in summer use thinner yarn, mainly 4 ply, then DK. Couldn't not knit at night, and if its too hot during the day turn on A/C and cool room down.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

I knit every day summer and winter. But in summer I tend to knit smaller items as it is easier to knit small in the heat of our summers.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I either knit or quilt anytime, no matter what the weather, it will soon be winter here so am knitting a woollen hooded zip front top for one daughter, a cardi for the other daughter, and piecing a quilt for me
sharon


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I knit no matter whether is is Winter or Summer.
In Winter I knit woolly things and in Summer I knit cottons


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have a wholecloth quilt that I taught my middle grandson how to quilt on about 8 or 9 years ago, still on the frame. It is a UFO and I'm tired of it crowding my knitting space. I'm so pleased to find someone else who is quilting a wholecloth, I've finished one, 3/4 finished a second one and have a third basted ready for quilting. Of course the second is stashed away in the footstool at the moment. All 3 are queen sized so will have to get the floor hoop out again. Just have to find time
> Sharon


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

CARABELLA said:


> I knit most days, read out in the sun and then inside for the knitting.


Yes me too


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

I adjust my pattern choices so I don't have an afghan on my lap while I knit/crochet in the heat of summer. I took a couple classes at the community college, and there were times when I didn't get to my yarn for a couple days. I would start to feel out of sorts, so I would make the time to sit down and do a couple rows. Needed to get grounded....


----------



## jaygee (Oct 25, 2011)

when I'm not knitting, I'm sleeping! that's only at night!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

I knit any old time. Sitting by the open patio door in the breezy sunshine with my latest project is my idea of heaven. Equally cold days doors shut, cosy chair even in the storm and rain - pretty good too.


----------



## ericagreeff (May 22, 2012)

I knit and crochet no matter what the weather


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

I knit nearly every day,more so ince I kicked the cigarettes


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

I knit year round. Just change the size of what I knit. Nothing big and draped over me in the hot weather.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

The weather does not determine whether I knit or not, although in extremely hot weather it isn't quite as easy to do so I have at times had to put talcum powder on my hands. xx


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

another year round knitter here.would think there was something missing without something to do.Barbara


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I knit every day - it would have to be something serious to stop me! It's less comfortable in the hot weather - but I search out a cool spot, and have my talc handy.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

We just left Buckie having spent 10 days in your lovely area with wonderful weather. I did knit, of course, visited yarn shops. I'd brought just cold weather clothing and, finally, went to a Red Cross store for short sleeve shirts!


----------



## moet (Apr 29, 2012)

We have fairly hot summers and the wool doesn't slide though your fingers very well when your hands are hot. So no, I usually only knit in winter.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

moet said:


> We have fairly hot summers and the wool doesn't slide though your fingers very well when your hands are hot. So no, I usually only knit in winter.


I find a little container of talcum powder really helps with 'sticky' hands - and makes your knitting smell nice too!


----------



## GWYNETH LLOYD (Jan 3, 2012)

A day without needle crafts is like a day without oxygen.
I am with you Fergablu2


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

I knit all the time and always have it with me when i go to appts or even travel. It can be very calming..I ususally knit in bed watching tv at night, too..something simple that i do not need to follow much pattern.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

beck25 said:


> I live in Aberdeen in Scotland and we don't normally get the sun so this week we have had lots of sun and i haven't been bothered to knit so m question to all you is do you knit no matter what the weather is or do you just knit in the colder weather?


I am always knitting. At home, in the car, and to meetings. I don't knit in church.

Many years ago I was at a meeting on a very hot and humid night in August (Minnesota). I took out my knitting. A woman asked, "Do you even knit in the summer?" I answered, "I knit all the time." She said, "Don't your hands get sweaty?" My husband said, "Wanna see her sweat? Take away her knitting!"


----------



## chris h (Aug 13, 2011)

hi i knit every night


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't think I could stop knitting if I tried....I work in a freezer and yesterday it was 95 so I crank up the air and turn the fan on and knit till it's time for bed.I have to make myself go out sometimes.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I live in Southern California and I knit all the time, rain or sun!!


----------



## suzagrace9 (Aug 15, 2011)

I knit no matter what the weather. I do find that I knit a little less during summer months but that is because I am doing more active things outside. However, the first chance I get, I have my knitting needles in hand.


----------



## shadowlight (Dec 1, 2011)

I crochet more than I knit, but as soon as I'm finished with work, family and other real-life obligations, I take out my crocheting, knitting, reading or writing and get to it. I usually knit or crochet while I'm watching TV or visiting with family and friends, but will also do so in waiting rooms, hotel rooms, etc. Sometimes I'll bring a prayer shawl, baby blanket or other gift to the Adoration chapel so I can stitch extra prayers into what I'm making for the recipient.

God bless...


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I wouldn't say I knit/crochet all the time, but I find myself doing it alot. Usually when I have most of my work caught up. If I am going to be riding in a car I knit mindless stuff so I don't mess up. Love to knit socks. Got hooked on them last year and the addiction has gotten worse. It works rain or shine, hot or cold, sticky hands or not (no sticky hands here even in summer)I just like to knit socks. But I crochet also when I need more mindless knitting. I love baby afghans to knit, and larger afghans when it comes to winter. But socks are the best all year long. Just learned over a year ago and have made 20 plus pairs. It takes me awhile because I don't knit constantly. Good passtime when waiting, dr's office, hospital, or just when I am visiting with someone. There again mindless knitting works well for me. Tuffer stuff at home with my pattern and magnetic board to help me keep my place. Still use a pattern for my socks, don't want to mess up. Hope I haven't bored anyone. Have a great Memorial day (here in the US)!


----------



## FivePennyKnits (Aug 3, 2011)

I have become an all season knitter.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Always,have something to knit. I read kp,and if not going out ,if I'm home I knit,all year. Love it, love it,love it.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I knit and crochet every day. If I have to miss a day I go into withdrawal symptoms


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I knit every day. In the summer I like to knit outside on the porch, but I do patterns that will not make my lap warm. I also always have a simple pattern going so I can knit and talk at the same time. The complicated patterns I do when I am alone and can concentrate.


----------



## Alcyone (May 23, 2012)

Knit year round, every day, most of the time, till my old body portests.


----------



## she_d_1 (Nov 9, 2011)

I am in central Florida where we have sunshine every day. I always have some type of needlework project to work on when we wetch tv in the evenings...also to take along to appointments where there might be a wait.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I knit every evening while watching T.V.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I knit when ever I can...when it's nice out...thats where I knit..outisde.


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I always have something on my needles but knit more in the winter when I am inside and it is cold and darker earlier in the evening so I like to cozy up and knit away


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

I have recently learned to knit 4 months ago and now I just don`t feel right if I go a day without knitting....socks are the best, portable and good for watching tv at same time, the lace shawl I am trying to do isn`t because my retired husband keeps interrupting my concentration.... but love to knit, my housework has suffered since learning to knit tho...


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I knit/crochet no matter what the weather.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I knit all year long. I usually do most of my knitting in the evenings while watching t.v.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

I can't sit and relax without doing something with yarn and two needles. I feel very uncomfortable without something to work on.


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm sorry that you don't get a lot of sun. I've spent many holidays in Scotland and I love it there but the weather can be a bit unfortunate. 

I knit, crochet and sew all year round and the weather doesn't influence my projects. I spent most of yesterday knitting in the garden, while my husband was in the garage that you can just see at the end of the garden. He'd got his music playing and every now and then he'd pop his head out and serenade me much to our neighbor's amusement.


----------



## sunkitty13 (May 1, 2012)

I am always knitting if I am sitting down. I can't stand to sit and do nothing, not even if I'm watching a movie on T.V.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I knit all year round, but maybe a little more in the winter without the distraction of gardening. Knitting is always my reward when I can sit down and relax. In the winter I love my armchair by the fire, in the summer my beach chair under the umbrella!


----------



## Joetta (Feb 1, 2012)

I never thought of the talcum powder for sticky hands while knitting. Sounds like a great idea. We are having 80-90 degree weather hear in PA. So today I will get my powder out and keep on knitting. I am trying to finish the Bernat KAL. Only 2 and 1/2 squares to go. I made the CAL and wanted to make the KAL too. Love knitting and crocheting.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

It seems I'm always knitting, crocheting or cross-stitching. Even when I'm supposed to be doing other stuff like mowing the lawn or weeding the garden.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

Interesting topic.

I knit, crochet, play on the computer, work Sudoku, jigsaw, crossword puzzles, read two area newspapers daily, and pretty much nothing else. Our high heat and humidity in south Louisiana have just about eliminated sitting on the porch for any activities. Yarn gets very sticky in the humidity; thus, being indoors in the air conditioning is becoming a must.

With the above mentioned activities, very little housework or cooking happens. Ha. When I retired in '97, my goal was to "do as much nothing as I could". Ha.

Georgie


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes i do as i knit for homes etc so its ongoing and its relaxing.


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> MrsO said:
> 
> 
> > I can't sit at home without doing something work my hands. I always have some kind of knitting project going.
> ...


Ditto, Ditto!!!!


----------



## LuLuLeesa (Jan 26, 2011)

Yep, I knit all the time. I find it to be a great stress reliever. I don't mind knitting in the warm weather at all, in fact, it is better I start now because by the time Christmas comes, I have some great gifts to give.


----------



## jraphi (Nov 12, 2011)

Knit during the winter only.
Judi


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

all the time


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I am a year round knitter/crocheter. The air conditioning even allows me to knit afghans in the summer time.


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

all the time


----------



## Jeanne618 (Apr 1, 2012)

I knit most of the time usually in the evenings but when summer comes it does slow down a bit.


----------



## Knitpurple (Oct 23, 2011)

Knit all year.sit outside and knit watch the birds


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

I knit every day. Think it would feel odd if I sat down and had no knitting to do x


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I always have my knitting with me (and since it's always sunny here, that doesn't change anything). I don't knit for hours at a time, because I don't have the time for that. Knitting is done mostly at night, while watching tv, during the day if I'm in meetings or on conference calls, in the car at traffic lights, and when visiting with friends. I have lots of different projects "to fit any occasion."


----------



## Magical Mouse (Oct 8, 2011)

I knit year round - must have inherited the tendency. My mother is almost 80 and I've never seen her sit down for any length of time without knitting, crochet, quilting, embroidery, or a book.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I breathe, I knit!!


----------



## regina7430 (Jul 31, 2011)

I knit year round.....In order to get chores done around the house and outside.....I finish a specific chore and then reward myself with an hour of knitting....then tackle the next thing.....I will be weeding out the veggie garden soon and looking forward to knitting again!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I knit all year round, it keeps me occupied and I love knitting.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

I loooove my knitting and couldn't live a minute without it - knit all year round.


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

Daily knitting here!

L


----------



## stuent (Mar 15, 2011)

I ALSO KNIT EVERY DAY. i MAKE SOCKS AND GIVE THEM ALL AWAY. i JUST TRIED KNITTING WITH PLASTIC BAGS AND i PUT 6 MILK BAGS INTO A SQUARE WITH 21 STITCHES WIDE. IT WAS INTERESTING AND AROUND HERE WOMEN CROCHET MATS OUT OF MILK BAGS ETC AND I WANTED TO JUST TRY IT AND SEE IF I COULD KNIT SOMETHING AND I LIKELY WONT KNIT ANYMORE. I AM ALSO MAKING A SCARF THAT WAS ADVERTISED WITH 1280 STITCHES IN THE END AND ONLY 29 ROWS ALTOGETHER. THIS WILL BE MY ONLY TRY AT THAT AND I AM USING 7 CIRCLE NEEDLES AND NOW THAT I AM IN THE LAST PART OF IT WHERE THERE ARE 1280 STITCHES IT IS TAKING ME ABOUT 2 HOURS PER ROW TO DO IT BUT I AM GOING TO FINISH IT AND NEVER DO ANOTHER. I LOVE A CHALLENGE.


----------



## crafter5 (Oct 7, 2011)

I knit what ever the weather, I take my knitting outside interest sun.even take either knitting or crocheting on holiday. Love it.


----------



## Miltil (Nov 26, 2011)

I knit most every day in between quilting, crocheting, and dusting no matter what the weather


----------



## babang3 (Oct 22, 2011)

I crochet or knit year round... I even Have a job that Im able to crochet when I work the night shift or weekends.. How much fun is that......... So basically I get paid to crochet or knit.......


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I knit all the time. If it is really hot I will only knit with cotton or cotton blends.


----------



## plbostain (Feb 11, 2011)

Knit or crochet every day-It's my time to sit down and relax, now I'm even working on something in the car if my husband is driving!


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

MrsO said:


> I can't sit at home without doing something work my hands. I always have some kind of knitting project going.


Me, too


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I knit as much/often as possible -- things for my favourite charity to sell as fundraisers, see www.lordwhisky.co.uk but I lived in hot places all around the world for almost 30 years and even with air conditioning it usually felt too hot to enjoy knitting. So now, having returned to UK almost 20 yrs ago, I'm probably the only person you'll ever meet who looks out at gloomy, overcast, drizzly weather and says "Oh good... perfect knitting weather!"


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I knit or crochet all the time. Love to sit out on the porch in the summer with my current project. I'm lost without yarn running through my fingers.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a routine that works for me... 
my mornings start early (from 4:30am)so I read KP and answer and send emails, read the news and so on. I do what I need to do outside before the heat of the day sets in. (usually back inside by 11am). I have a small veggie garden so that takes most of my time to tend. I take care of my Mom so in between all this activity I am making her breakfast, doing her therapy routine and so forth. After her lunch is finished I'll take a quick shower. I usually have at least an hour to relax with my knitting (if I'm lucky). The rest of the afternoon is spending time with Mom, (can't knit anything that requires attention during this time) After dinner the therapy routine once again and she is at one with her TV shows, I can settle into a knitting project. It takes quite a bit of time for me to finish shawls, scarves and so on, I've never made socks or hats but would love to try, sweaters scare me, LOL... not sure I'd want to tackle one of those!


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

regina7430 said:


> I knit year round.....In order to get chores done around the house and outside.....I finish a specific chore and then reward myself with an hour of knitting....then tackle the next thing.....I will be weeding out the veggie garden soon and looking forward to knitting again!


What a great idea! I've just spent three days loving working in our garden ...but missing knitting! It's the regina7430 system for me from now on!


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

I tend to gravitate toward knitting in the cooler months - which here in Arizona, USA, we don't have many 'cooler' months


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I seem to knit more in the warmer weather when i sit outside by the lake or on the porch. winter time i can find other things i want to do rather than knit, like read, tv, computer etc but knitting is much easier to take outside with me.


----------



## dmbosket (May 26, 2012)

I live in a section of New York state that gets llittle sun, but it doesn't matter, because I knit no matter what the weather. When it gets really hot and humid , that's the time I like to use cobweb shetland and work the Scottish shawls!


----------



## edgewalker (Dec 14, 2011)

I pretty much knit every day, usually in the evening or at night as it relaxes me...........have about 4 or 5 projects going at a time. I love colors and fabric so it is a natural for me.............I am also a painter and I love to sew.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I had an MRI last week and was in the "tube" having to be absolutely still for an hour.
My mind started to get a little crazy because of the claustrophobia so I kept my eyes closed and concentrated on what my next ten knitting projects will be. Thought about type of yarn, color and who will be the recipients--kept me sane!! I will say that I hope I never have to go through that experience again.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Knit or quilt when not cooking for my bottomless tummy teen. Was a quilter for decades, but recently they began knitting so I did too... Easier to carry around and be social.


----------



## hogeybear (Mar 3, 2012)

:thumbup: I like MrsO knit all the time. Can't sit and do nothing. At present knitting baby clothes for a friend but usually make Trauma Teddies for the Red Cross here in Australia, I would have made over 1,000 of these beautiful little teddies.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I do my crafts year round. I normally have something going all the time... I have always done this... just last week my son said that he and his girlfriend needs to come by and we can all have a craft day.. I have most everything we would need....


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I find that I can't sit down, without picking up what I have been knitting on. My hands need something to keep them busy. Knitting so so relaxing and so much fun.


----------



## singingknitter (Nov 28, 2011)

There's never a bad season to knit, especially when you live in such a great place with lots of resources!! I'd knit 24/7 if I could stay awake!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I knit every day, no matter the weather. I do knit smaller, lighter items in the summer. It's a great time to work on washcloths or ornaments for Christmas!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I knit in all weather. If it is cold I use wool; if it is hot I use cotton yarn.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

I think because we have so little hot weather here it does get a bit sweaty knitting especially as in the UK we don't really go for AC. I tend to knit a little less if the weather is hot but having said that I did sit outside knitting yesterday in the very hot sun. Isn't it great to share some of the sun around Scotland etc.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

It is very rare that I am not knitting. It gives me peace.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I knit all year round. During the Arizona summer it gets way too hot to be outside so I stay indoor and knit in the air conditioned room. I do knit less during our winters...we spend time outdoors geocaching...but, I do knit.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I knit, crochet or needlepoint every minute I have free time and am not reading. There is rarely a day I do not do needlework. I never just sit or even watch tv without something in my hands.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

I knit every day (but mostly in the evening and at night) just because I don't have time during the week in the daytime. I keep my 3-year-old grandson through the week and on the weekends I'm always doing errands, buying groceries, etc. during the day on Saturday and then on Sundays, there is church and we usually go somewhere in the afternoon. So, that only leaves evenings and at night to knit - but I must knit every night. I usually have several projects going on at once. It doesn't matter about the weather.


----------



## vigil23 (Feb 6, 2011)

I normally only knit from the fall through the winter.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

working on Christmas right now


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> No, I don't knit all the time. Sometimes I crochet. A day without needle crafts is like a day without oxygen.


I totally agree but I also read as I'm knitting


----------



## notamrnpsn (Jun 17, 2011)

I saw that you were finally getting some sunshine in Scotland. Have a son in Greenock and he was able to wear shorts. LOl I was born just down the road from you in Montrose, Live in Florida now, but get back when i can, Lang may yer lum reek. , Jeanette


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

I always knit, crochet and quilt whatever the season/weather but more so in the winter. In summer I have a lot of outside work that has to come first but I always look forward to knitting when the "work" is done. I do love being outside and take my projects out to the deck when it's not too windy.


----------



## librarylover (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi, I'm Sarah, and I am a year-round knitaholic. And I don't plan to recover, ever.


----------



## bakka98 (May 25, 2011)

Knit all the time. I take knitting with me when I go someplace. You wouldn't believe how much I accomplish while waiting in line. I have a small bag from Lantern Moon holds a small ball of yarn so it makes working on a small project easy. I usually am working on socks. Really can't imagine a day without knitting.


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

All the time, year round no matter what the weather.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

My mother used to say that the Devil finds work for idle hands. He will never catch Me!!! Edith M


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, maryellen 60 you are right. Although I could not use my needles during the mri, I was knitting in my head. Visualizing projects, thinking about stitches, color and the feel of the yarn brought me peace during a disturbing hour.


----------



## gulmay (Dec 17, 2011)

We went to the beach at the weekend and I took my knitting. I have to do something or else I can't sit still. The lady nearby me said how nice it was to see someone knitting as you don't see it very often.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Year round knitter. I have been reading a lot lately and actually went a WHOLE week without knitting. Started having withdrawal symptoms so put the book down and picked up my yarn!


----------



## Marie50 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes I always have knitting on hand, I am not a TV fan
so I do a lot of knitting, no matter the season.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Oh Yeah...Always several project going.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I knit, crochet, or sew all year. I occasionally take my knitting or crocheting outside, but I'm more likely to read out in the sun.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

The weather doesn't effect or whether not I knit. Most of the time I don't knit during the day.So I do most of my knitting at night in front of the TV.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

usually every day..it's my "blankie"


----------



## heredoggie (Jun 22, 2011)

Year round knitter here in sunny California


----------



## evylo (May 12, 2012)

loved your reply re your "bankie". have a great day, evylo


----------



## evylo (May 12, 2012)

loved your reply re your "bankie". have a great day, evylo


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

whatever the weather, my needles and i are together!


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

New knitter here, but so far (all 4 months,lol) I try to knit every day!


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

A couple of years ago, a friend gave me a block type of calendar--"Never NOT Knitting". It had a hint,a tip,or a quotation for every day of the year. The quote for May28th----"You know you knit too much when....you bribe yourself to do unpleasant things(like, say, clean the toilet) with promised rewards of kniting time later".


missmolly said:


> I knit all the time. I can't NOT knit!! lol


----------



## Darlissd (Nov 5, 2011)

I knit day and night, take it with me to many events, knit in the car, bus and plane. Haven't traveled by train but would knit there as well. I do not, however, knit in church. At least not yet ! Lol


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I knit all the time, take small projects with me to appointments, to the movies while the commericals are on, in the car, while watching TV- it is definitely an obesession.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

I breathe and eat every day ~~~~~~~~~~~~and I knit every day, too.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

Knit/crochet all year long. The only thing that takes me off is a good book that must be read cover to cover. lol


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

I knit most days, early in the morning when its quiet after dinner at night. I usually have 2 - 3 projects, so depending upon what I feel like doing and my brain is cooperating, I get my hands busy. What a life!


----------



## wendishuff (Apr 18, 2012)

I knit more, of course, when I'm "stuck" inside, but I also knit (no matter the weather), when my husband is watching TV, or when I waiting for my daughter's field hocky practice to end, or when I'm waiting on the doctor in the doctor's office, etc...



beck25 said:


> I live in Aberdeen in Scotland and we don't normally get the sun so this week we have had lots of sun and i haven't been bothered to knit so m question to all you is do you knit no matter what the weather is or do you just knit in the colder weather?


----------



## jprowse (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm a year round knitter too, but I definitely knit less in the summer as there are so many other things to do - gardening, running, hiking, etc. I tend to knit at night after the sun has started to go down.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

most of the time.


----------



## janhon (Feb 23, 2012)

Year round, either studying a pattern or doing a work. This year I had 5 going. Down to one wip at the moment and some yarn in the mail.
Did some crochet this year too for embelishing a cape. All year no doudt.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

beck25 said:


> I live in Aberdeen in Scotland and we don't normally get the sun so this week we have had lots of sun and i haven't been bothered to knit so m question to all you is do you knit no matter what the weather is or do you just knit in the colder weather?


I used to knit pretty much all of the time, but now I divide my time between knitting/practing my music (flute & piano) and getting out of the house to go for a walk, or visit friends. I think I knit more in the winter when the weather is bad.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I keep my knitting by my chair and pick it up whenever i'm warching tv. And also take it with me. Guess i'm addicted


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

I knit more in the winter, especially in the evening, since it gets dark earlier. As a rule I have several (I know, too many!!) projects going year round. Summer is more for painting and gardening unless it's too hot. It was 95 F (35 C) yesterday, ugh!!


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

I knit only when I am breathing!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I knit no matter what the weather, however, living in sunny and often HOT Arizona, I do tend to knit with a fan on me during the summer months!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Never without my knitting or crocheting


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I knit or crochet, sometimes do cross stitch or plastic canvas, all the time. Cannot watch TV without something in my hands to do. Sometimes makes me watch too much 
tv, I admit....


----------



## Joetta (Feb 1, 2012)

Beautiful view. No wonder you enjoy sitting outside to knit.
Joetta


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I live in Los Angeles, California. The weather averages 72 degrees and sunny. So I knit when I am not at the beach, or working on some other project.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

I knit all the time. I love it.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

You all sound like my siamese twins. They say that knitting is calming and if this is so, I should be the calmest person in the world. I probably have 7 wip but only work on 2 or 3 at a time. All somewhat large and complicated projects including a test knit shawl for Ravelry, several sweaters for me and 4 afghans that I am yet to begin for my latest GranDChildren going off to college this year. I should probably begin an afghan as it will be the easiest thing I have to knit.
Oh, and I am also doing a crocheted hoodie for an 11 yr ol GranDDaughter (which was supposed to be finished in January. OH MY OH MY OH MY OH.


----------



## orrn1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

In three weeks, I get my life back and I plan to knit until my fingers fall off! I have been in grad. school and will be glad to be finished once and for all. YEA! 

My grandfather was from Aberdeen.


----------



## Jilcee (May 27, 2012)

This sounds just like me!


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Too many patterns, too much yarn, too many WIPs, so little time!


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

If I'm sitting I'm knitting.


----------



## dschuhchm (Nov 19, 2011)

I always have some kind of knitting project going - through all four seasons. However, I generally save the big afghan projects for the winter months as I don't like having a big portion of a knitted afghan draped over me in the summer time. I work on dishcloths, baby booties and hats during the summer. I must always have something to do while watching a program or ball game on TV. If I don't keep fingers busy, I tend to "think I'm hungry" and then start snacking. Bad idea!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

hotske said:


> I knit only when I am breathing!


Good one!


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

Every day for about four years


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Year round, although I do often switch from wools to cottons in the summer, depending on how hot it is.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Although I live where it is usually warm the year round I can always be found with either a crochet hoook or knitting needle in my hand. I take my project to the mall, sit, people watch and knit as I enjoy the surroundings. Even go down by the beach, project in hand.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Knit or crochet all year!


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

I knit every day. Have to have something in my hands. I keep about 4 projects going...each a different stage of concentration so if I'm watching T.V. or talking, I don't have to follow a pattern or "think". It works for me !


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

beck25 said:


> I live in Aberdeen in Scotland and we don't normally get the sun so this week we have had lots of sun and i haven't been bothered to knit so m question to all you is do you knit no matter what the weather is or do you just knit in the colder weather?


Where I live in Texas, we have sun more than rain, so I knit most days. Work and chores during the daylight hours then knitting while the television is on (I seldom actually watch it). I knit smaller items most of the year, and afghans and lap blankets when it gets colder.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I also knit or crochet all year round.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Ditto!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

I have to knit every day. I live in sunny So. California so sometimes it's hard to knit with heavy wool. In summer you can switch to cotton, or use wool and start your Christmas gift stash! Whatever, a day without yarn is a day without sunshine.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Gosh, if I didn't knit/crochet everyday,,, I would be even deeper in "works I need to get done".
I am always working on something, usually MANY things.

I wonder how to stretch the days now into longer ones.

Summer requires talcum powder on my sweaty hands.And winter requires an afghan over my legs.

Linda


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I knit all the time no matter what the weather is. It's hard for me to sit without having to knit or crochet. I even dream I'm knitting or crocheting too! Carlyta


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

i knit all the time. If i don't knit for a couple of days, i get cranky.


----------



## biker chick (Apr 28, 2011)

I knit and crochet all year long, day & night. I love you little knitting M & M, can you tell me where I can find that picture? I collect M & Ms and love it.


----------



## Noreen M (Sep 29, 2011)

I knit or crochet everyday all year round.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

My husband can't understand how I can watch TV and knit while I, on the other hand, cannot understand how he can watch TV and NOT knit?


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

I usually knit in the winter and garden in the summer. Gardening has been my passion since retiring and I only returned to serious knitting in the past five or six years.
This summer, I find I am out in the garden less and knitting
more. It is a combination of an older body and a warmer spring and summer here in the Midwest. Now if only I could knit faster so I can knit more items!


----------



## Pongo3 (May 23, 2012)

I knit all the time I make baby outfits for unwed mothers.i have made over 5000 sets .i just love baby's also make Irish knit sweaters for my family.

Moira Mass


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I knit almost every day. If I'm not knitting, I am reading about it, downloading patterns, looking for yarn, organizing my stash, or sorting my needles. Every now and then I also do paper crafting--mostly cardmaking, and I even incorporate some of my yarns into that craft!! It's an addiction that I hope never is cured!


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

year-round needle worker here. It just depends on what craft i feel like working on.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

beck25 said:


> I live in Aberdeen in Scotland and we don't normally get the sun so this week we have had lots of sun and i haven't been bothered to knit so m question to all you is do you knit no matter what the weather is or do you just knit in the colder weather?


I knit year. Round, but not so much in the summer. There's too many things to do outdoors, and I LOVE my flowers! But I also LOVE knitting so....unless it is very hot I do knit in the summer too.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

I don't knit all the Time, sometime I crochet, and I sew alot, mostly Quilt tops, I sell them on ebay, and now that the Pool is open I will go swimming.... so much to do, so little time.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

since I learned to knit a year ago, I don't think I haven't had my knitting NOT with me any day. It goes where I go....in Aberdeen South Dakota, USA; when it's hot it is very very hot, so you want to be knitting small things, not afghans. But pretty Much if I'm not knitting, I'm working on another project.


----------



## aebooks (Apr 25, 2012)

It will be close to 95 today and I will be knitting. I may put down the wool and go to cotton. A Noro wool coat took four years to complete and I have only worn it twice. It was just too heavy to handle during 9 months of the year.


----------



## brendasahawneh (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm like most on here, I have something I'm working on at all times. (usually several things at one time!)


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

beck25 said:


> I live in Aberdeen in Scotland and we don't normally get the sun so this week we have had lots of sun and i haven't been bothered to knit so m question to all you is do you knit no matter what the weather is or do you just knit in the colder weather?


all the time mostly small items in the summer so that the draping does not make me too hot!


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Always have to keep my hands busy no matter the weather, or I get withdrawal symptoms. Glad xx


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

beck25 said:


> I live in Aberdeen in Scotland and we don't normally get the sun so this week we have had lots of sun and i haven't been bothered to knit so m question to all you is do you knit no matter what the weather is or do you just knit in the colder weather?


I knit all the time.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I guess knitting is my OCD. It goes with me everywhere, including my chemo treatments. Also I agree with pattibe about tv and husbands. I don't know how my husband can just sit there. I have offered to teach him but no dice.


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

For about the last 3 years I knit every day, usually about 8 hours and sometimes more. Before that I did woodwork, tile work, general remodeling, landscaping. My hips ended up hurting so bad that I couldn't continue. This year I had a heart attack and thru the process found out my abdonimal aorta was blocked and that was causing my hip pain. That has been corrected and I feel 30 again. Now I'm conflicted between doing what I need to do(yard/house) and what I love to do(knitting)! There aren't enough hours in the day!


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

I am a Martini Knitter.... Any time, any place anywhere lol


I knit walking to school, at playtimes,lunchtime, walking home from school, in the car..(I cant drive so dont worry lol)

Strange thing is I can knit and walk but cannot for the life of me Text and walk. xxx


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

Constantly something on the needles. Can't stop. When I'm working on one project, I already have my next 2 or 3 picked out. It's a very, very healthy addiction! It is somewhat aggravating tho, when I have to stop to clean, do laundry, or cook!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I knit no matter what the weather is. I find time daily to knit and some days to knit and sew.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

There is always something to make for every time of the year so I knit or crochet all year round.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

ssho said:


> For about the last 3 years I knit every day, usually about 8 hours and sometimes more. Before that I did woodwork, tile work, general remodeling, landscaping. My hips ended up hurting so bad that I couldn't continue. This year I had a heart attack and thru the process found out my abdonimal aorta was blocked and that was causing my hip pain. That has been corrected and I feel 30 again. Now I'm conflicted between doing what I need to do(yard/house) and what I love to do(knitting)! There aren't enough hours in the day!


How wonderful for you!


----------



## DMS (Apr 21, 2012)

We have a working hay farm so we're outside year round often until way after dark. I plant a huge veggie garden every year and do a lot of canning, and I love to build flower beds. I'm a potter, and I sew, draw, crochet and knit. I can't sit down quietly without a project in my hands, I have a Kindle Fire and I've loaded loads of audio books (I also use it for eBooks) on it so I can listen while I'm knitting. I'm a librarian and most of my cohorts knit, they're great motivation. I have 4 grand children and I love knitting socks for them. On the nights when I have insomnia, I knit. If I wake up too early in the morning I knit. If I sit down for a break in the afternoon, I knit. When we go on vacation, I knit. It's a year-round thing. So much yarn, so little time.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

I knit every day, it relaxes me.


----------



## Darla R. (May 24, 2012)

Almost all of the time. Summer is too hot to do much outside in Austin, TX, so knitting and listening to a book is my fun time after doing my chores.


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi I knit or make jewelry or read, Or right now I am doing a 500 piece puzzle for the first time in years. I have to
keep busy or I go right to sleep.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

beck25 said:


> I live in Aberdeen in Scotland and we don't normally get the sun so this week we have had lots of sun and i haven't been bothered to knit so m question to all you is do you knit no matter what the weather is or do you just knit in the colder weather?


I do love to knit. Lately I have been knitting baby crib blankets for friends that are having babies. I will knit when it is hot or cold. I just love to keep my hands busy and my mind too. Holding the needles and feeling the yarn is so comforting and calming to me. 
School will be out in four days....so I am looking forward to knitting more. I can't wait!!

Elaine


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

No, it depends on what else is going on. I always knit when we are watching TV (which is usually just an hour of news in the evenings) and when we are traveling (which we do frequently).

I try to have something simple going that I can handle when the car bounces or the TV is sufficiently interesting that I want to watch it. I try to find time most days to work on something more challenging with my needles. That I do when I want to relax after working in the garden, cooking, or whatever. I also always take my knitting along when I volunteer at our local art gallery. Some days there is enough traffic that I don't get a chance to pick up the knitting, but sometimes it is slow enough that I get two or three hours uninterrupted, so that's a good time for the challenging projects also.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

I knit all the time, especially when I watch TV.


----------



## Michelle57 (Jul 13, 2011)

I knit, crochet actually any matter of Crafts 24/7 all year round even when on holiday


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

If I have an interesting project I feel like I am knitting in my sleep !


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

I knit in all weathers.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

Warm weather brings out the artist in me, so I like to do watercolor. But I always have a project in the works.


----------



## DOSS (May 28, 2012)

HAVE TO HAVE SOME PROJECT GOING (KNITTING) - CANNOT SIT IN FRINT OF TV WITHOUT KNITTING SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Knit every day also. I try to get "chores" out of the way so I may knit to my hearts content.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

you bet


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I work on wool and lengthier projects during the winter, hibernating while watching movies or catching up on television shows that have been on past my bedtime. I never knit or read at night, when my eyes need rest. However, I might work on a jigsaw puzzle under good lighting, until my mind goes numb 

During the summer, I knit shawls, sleeveless linen or cotton-blend tops, or I like to sew and run knits through my serger. Needlework is my hobby and I also like working in cross-stitch.

I get chores done during commercial breaks, and turn it into a timed-game. I like challenges!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I knit all the time. What I knit changes with the season though. Now that it's getting to be summer, it's small projects like socks, dishcloths, dish towels, afghan squares...stuff that doesn't need to sit in my lap.


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

Knit, knit, knit. I try to knit whenever I can.


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

i second that, Candy


fergablu2 said:


> No, I don't knit all the time. Sometimes I crochet. A day without needle crafts is like a day without oxygen.


----------



## ecaf sweel 43 (May 25, 2012)

I knit all year long and I live in Florida, but only with AC on lol


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I knit no matter what the weather's like. But now that I've learned how to spindle spin, I've been doing that and not knitting. Really need to get back to my knitting--and my UFOs!--soon.

Hazel, the spindling obsessed


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

beck25 said:


> I live in Aberdeen in Scotland and we don't normally get the sun so this week we have had lots of sun and i haven't been bothered to knit so m question to all you is do you knit no matter what the weather is or do you just knit in the colder weather?


I knit all the time,Summer,winter and everything in between.Even when I shouldn't be!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

beck25 said:


> I live in Aberdeen in Scotland and we don't normally get the sun so this week we have had lots of sun and i haven't been bothered to knit so m question to all you is do you knit no matter what the weather is or do you just knit in the colder weather?


A l w a y s hm.- & on-the-go project (don't leave hm. w./o. it!)


----------



## dorceyt (Mar 23, 2011)

I usually knit at night, outside during the day when the weather is nice. Here in California we have lots of good weather so a night knitter I am, except when us (girls) get together and have lunch and knit.

My body would freeze up if I sat too long and knit...Getting OLD...... :roll: 
Dorceyt


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

I knit ALL THE TIME....love it, it soothes me. I take care of everyone ALL THE TIME...this is for ME.....helps me unwind.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

For me, I need to have a project going. And I have a need to switch it up with my hand work. Knit for awhile, sew for awhile, bead for awhile... Need to get back to my calligraphy... it has been calling to me... cook for awhile. Crafts/art is what I do to give myself peace of mind. Weather really doesn't have much to do with it... at least I don't think so.


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

I knit all then time, on break at work even!


----------



## Maradcaliff (Feb 16, 2012)

I knit, I garden, I read and I work somewhere in between I eat alot! LOL!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't knit all the time. Sometimes I prepare fleece for spinning. Sometimes I'm spinning. I may not always be knitting but I do have fibre running through my hands 365 days a year.


----------



## LenaS (Jan 1, 2012)

I use the excuse "idol hands are the devils workshop" and then I can justify why I always have a project in/on hand for what ever the situation. I have different things going depending on what the occasion is. My friends do not always understand, but that is ok. I always have something readymade for gifts, donations, or whatever.


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

knit or crochet, but mostly knit.


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

Here in southwestern Montana we have long winters and short summers. I usually knit (and crochet) during the winter and do counted cross stitch (sometimes a little needlepoint) during the summer.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i knit all year


----------



## Razzle (Jul 25, 2011)

I knit and/or crochet no matter what the weather. Of course, in cold or rainy weather, I get more done as I can't go outside.
Razzle


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

All the time!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I knit every day it keeps my sane, I just can not sit and not knit . Quess I am addicted to knitting. Yes I work and play in my yard but if I do not knit every day then I would die. said the knitter to the spider. Happy knitting


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

beck25 said:


> I live in Aberdeen in Scotland and we don't normally get the sun so this week we have had lots of sun and i haven't been bothered to knit so m question to all you is do you knit no matter what the weather is or do you just knit in the colder weather?


That's like asking if I breathe. Yes, all the time. LOL


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I do knitting and crocheting all year. I work on smaller projects
during the hot weather.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Whenever I can get a free moment I knit. I have a 4-year-old so knitting is very relaxing to me.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

So nice to know there is someone like me! :-D


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I knit every day rain or shine!


----------



## taya (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree. It is either knitting or crosswords. Depends.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

Knit, computer(mostly knit related), read.I cannot just sit. With knitting I have something to show for time spent relaxing.


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

I am a compulsive knitter. I even take my current project out in the car (I hasten to add my husband is driving. Marie Diane


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

I knit or other creative ventures all year round. I live in Newfoundland and for a change we are having a sunny spring, so I have been creating in the garden. A friend of mine lives in Aberdeen, in fact she is coming to visit on June 28.


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

I spent all day yesterday out in the recliner on my lawn. KNITTING!!! Of course, I wasn't paying too much attention to the sun, and consequently am rather red in places. But I did complete a matinee coat and bonnet for the daugher of a friend of my daughter.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I live near San Diego, and I knit year round!


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Golly! Just HAVE to knit even when it's hot, and since this is AZ, it's HOT HOT most of the time. I get very weird otherwise...


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I knit all the time. I recently got a divorce from a 36-year marriage and knitting has helped me keep my sanity. It is very soothing to me if I'm upset or anxious.


----------



## spinthyme (Sep 1, 2011)

Seems I'm in the same boat as many of you. I need something to do with my hands all day long. It doesn't matter the season. I either knit, crochet, spin, or work on the computer. Sometimes I'll get the urge to cross stitch on a project that has been hibernating for a long period of time (I've got several of those). But mostly I knit. Right now I am in the crochet mode trying to design a pattern for a nice wool triangular shawl.


----------



## howland (May 10, 2012)

ALL THE TIME


----------



## Francoise (Mar 5, 2011)

I always have a knitting project that I am working on. Love it.


----------



## lslaird (Apr 16, 2012)

I knit day or night regardless of the weather...you might say I'm addicted!


----------



## Laurel Anne (Jun 17, 2011)

Yep I sure do! No matter what the weather. I just tend not to knit heavier jackets / sweaters, blankets, etc. in the summer. I knit so much my husband says I am either on the computer (checking my emails, or co-ordinating a canadian swap, etc.) or I am knitting. LOL,

Laurel Anne


----------



## Francoise (Mar 5, 2011)

Anne,

Where is Brockville? my daughter lives in Toronto and if you 
have the same weather you will need those heavy jackets!!!
It i a beautiful country.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

unrelated to knitting - I bet you guys have the same problem as we in the Northeast U.S. have - we severely lack Vit D. I take 50,000 units once a week which far surpassed just lacking.

I knit all the time or crochet - something always.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> I knit no matter what the weather is.


Ditto!!!


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

I live in SE Texas where it gets hot, hotter and hottest LOL Here it is the end of May and a week ago when I ran errands on a couple of days the temp in my car read 108F one day and 104F the other day.

On Thursday night I came down sick with a really bad sinus infection and have been in bed till today.

I always have to have something to do with my hands unless I am sick like the past 3 days. It never matters the time of year because here we only have about 2 or 3 days of winter.

I am either Crocheting, Knitting, drawing, sewing, beading, embroidering, cross stitching or anything to keep my hands busy. We have to have air condition in this part of Texas or one would die of heat exhaustion.

Being retired one has a lot of time on one's hands and I guess keeping busy makes me feel like I am accomplishing something.

I wish I lived somewhere that I could sit outdoors and not fry.


----------



## frazzledbird (Apr 12, 2011)

I knit or crochet no matter what the weather is like. I do try not to knit or crochet large items when it is hot.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i knit all the time in fact put it down to jump on the computer to read up on KP!


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

All the time because I sell mine


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

orrn1951 said:


> In three weeks, I get my life back and I plan to knit until my fingers fall off! I have been in grad. school and will be glad to be finished once and for all. YEA!
> 
> My grandfather was from Aberdeen.


You made me laugh. I envision you having to knit with your toes once your fingers have fallen off. Ha.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I knit all year around. It does get quite hot in CA, but I just keep on knittin".


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

i only knit at night like to get out through the day


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

If I am not knitting I am crocheting, or cross stitch, or designing, or reading,or something! The only time I seem to be able to sit and to nothing is out in the woods listening to the wind blowing, etc!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

I knit every day; usually in the evening. Today is a lovely day so I've been knitting outside on the deck. I also knit when I go to the beach; something I've never seen anyone else do


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

I do machine knitting through the daytime,if time permits, and then hand knitting every night of the week.


----------



## lee.cindy (May 30, 2011)

Knitting is my meditation. Since coming to this site I have found so many patterns and read so many good tips. Considering my stash which seems to magically grow : ) I should be able to mediate for many years!


----------



## evylo (May 12, 2012)

to all the many people who responded to the question "do you knit every day ?" thank you so much. seems like when you are a knitter , you are a daily one. me too. thanks, it was fun to meet you all.evylo from Durham, NC


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

I knit every day. If it is too hot I turn on the fan.


----------



## Dot M (May 9, 2012)

I crochet and knit year around, but work more hours in the wood shop in nicer weather unless I have a new great grandchild on the way, or other special occassion where knitting or crocheting something helps.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I knit, read, or snarf around in my house about every day. It pretty much depends on the pain level of Arthur, itis that is. The best time for me to really enjoy knitting to the max is during a snowfall or rain. Turn on the tube and start in.


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

I have become a wash cloth knitter in the summer. I am using cotton and they don't cover your legs. Do this all summer and you have little gifts for winter. 

Knit a few face cloths (or dish cloths with "scrubby yarn" ) and give them to friends and family, young or old. Believe me the requests for more will come piling in. 

When I am home and it's hot enough for the A/C to be running, I can work on whatever I want - which is usually a winter item because you can never seem to keep up with Christmas gifts unless, like Santa and his elves, you're at it all year long.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

MrsO said:


> I can't sit at home without doing something work my hands. I always have some kind of knitting project going.


My sentiments exactly! If I keep my hands and brain busy, all the better! I take something to work on even to the beach.

Karen N.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

retirednelda said:


> I have recently learned to knit 4 months ago and now I just don`t feel right if I go a day without knitting....socks are the best, portable and good for watching tv at same time, the lace shawl I am trying to do isn`t because my retired husband keeps interrupting my concentration.... but love to knit, my housework has suffered since learning to knit tho...


My dear retired hubby has learned not to talk to me when I'm following a complicated pattern, or counting stitches.

Karen N.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I knit as often as I can. Doesn't matter what the weather is.


----------



## knitminx (Oct 16, 2011)

Not Knit - I'd end up in lock up - I knit 10 - 14 hrs everyday and I love the vast majority of it. We all have bad days - now them I don't like quite so much


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

A little housework, a little reading on the new Kindle Fire and the rest cooking or knitting.


----------



## LynMurphy (May 8, 2012)

I knit, crochet and loom knit all the time. I always have two or three projects on the go at once and I can go from one to the other as the mood takes me. Also my hands get sore when I knit, so changing to loom knitting or crochet every so often helps to reduce the strain.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

All the time.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Laneyb said:


> I am always knitting, on the computer or reading.


Ditto this one for me. Since I found KP I'm on the computer more than I should be, and have put the rest on the back burner. I am getting new inspiration for knitting, though and will give myself the benefit of that therapy soon.

Although I haven't knit anything for weeks, I rarely take breaks from it and knit no matter what the season. Love to crochet summer things and knit winter garments. It's All Good!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

What a guy!!!! sue



Ann DeGray said:


> beck25 said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Aberdeen in Scotland and we don't normally get the sun so this week we have had lots of sun and i haven't been bothered to knit so m question to all you is do you knit no matter what the weather is or do you just knit in the colder weather?
> ...


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

Knit, crochet, read and I started an embroidery project years ago I would like to get myself to finish. But, I keep putting the embroidery off.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I knit year round - and in southern Arizona we have sun most of the time (what I wouldn't give for more rainy days!). I knit while watching TV, in the car, on the bus . . . if I could manage to knit and read at the same time, I'd do that too :lol:


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

I have several crafting hobbies, so if I'm not knitting, then I'm sewing. If I'm not sewing, then I'm embroidering. If I'm not embroidering, then I'm quilting, etc. etc. etc.

I find that it keeps me from running the streets at night.


----------



## Weinberger (May 28, 2012)

I love knitting so I do it all the time.For me it is relaxing because I have MS.


----------



## janebear (Jun 5, 2011)

I too knit year around. Sometimes that is all I do is knit.


----------



## 3star777 (Sep 13, 2011)

I cannot stand for my hands to be idle while watching TV so I do a lot of knitting then - anytime of year. I cannot stand to be cold so in the winter my knitting helps keep me warm and in the summer it helps me to tolerate the air conditioning.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I knit and crochet as the spirit moves me in all seasons. I am very streaky, working diligently on projects for a time and the putting them away to pick up again later.


----------



## Laurel Anne (Jun 17, 2011)

Brockville is along the St. Lawrence River. We are about 4-1/2 hours from Toronto, and about 3-1/2 hours from Montreal. So yes, we get pretty much the same weather as Toronto, although usually we get more snow than Toronto because of the Great Lakes there, they tend not to get so much.

Laurel Anne



Francoise said:


> Anne,
> 
> Where is Brockville? my daughter lives in Toronto and if you
> have the same weather you will need those heavy jackets!!!
> It i a beautiful country.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I never knit on any day that doesn't end in a "y"!!!!

Seriously, when the weather is hot I prefer to knit small items and loose stitches which don't feel as hot lying on my lap. But I couldn't ever go a season without knitting or crocheting.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Every time I sit down I lift the needles, all the time knitter. I can't sit without knitting too boring even if I am watching TV.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

bellestar--howdy from one Arizonan to another! Love your screen name--Belle Star was quite ahhhhh, hummmm, "lady"? <g> I've lived in AZ for 52 years, got here from Colorado as soon as I could. Hubby is a native from Douglas! And, to bring this back to knitting, I knit in the summer with a fan blowing on me!


----------



## spinthyme (Sep 1, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> I knit while watching TV, in the car, on the bus . . . if I could manage to knit and read at the same time, I'd do that too :lol:


I wholeheartedly understand! That's why I have loads of audiobooks. If the pattern isn't too complicated I can give full enough attention to both!


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

val hynson said:


> I knit nearly every day,more so ince I kicked the cigarettes


Good on you for giving up the cigarettes.
I used to smoke and was trying to give them up but I couldn't and I had a flu vaccination which gave me encephalitis and that soon made me give up the smokes.

:thumbup:


----------



## spinthyme (Sep 1, 2011)

SOFTARLV said:


> I am very streaky, working diligently on projects for a time and the putting them away to pick up again later.


I hear that! I usually put one away when I've discovered another wonderful project that gets me started on it right away! So many ufo's... one day, one day...


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

No matter the weather I can't live without my knitting or crochetting


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

I knit all the time summer and winter,I just love knitting....


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Year round knitter here too.


----------



## koalamely (Apr 25, 2012)

I knit all year around I just tend to knit outside and less and work on things that people ask for or for a baby that is coming something that takes a little longer to do.


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

As our church support a little boy in Africa I have told the Vicar not to be surprised if someone, including myself, turn up with wool and needles on a Sunday morning.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

aebooks said:


> It will be close to 95 today and I will be knitting. I may put down the wool and go to cotton. A Noro wool coat took four years to complete and I have only worn it twice. It was just too heavy to handle during 9 months of the year.


Just send the Noro wool coat up to Minnesota where I'm sure a person could, at times, wear it in June! Seriously, when my son played baseball as a kid, all the moms were sitting around one June evening with out winter coats on watching our kids play ball. It was cold and really windy. I was wishing I had a blanket along, too.


----------



## ryansgrammy (Mar 12, 2012)

I knit all the time as I live in AZ where it rains maybe twice a year if we are lucky.

Mary Ann


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> No, I don't knit all the time. Sometimes I crochet. A day without needle crafts is like a day without oxygen.


Ditto!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

mamahen said:


> You made me laugh. I envision you having to knit with your toes once your fingers have fallen off. Ha.


Toe knitting! and the rest of us are thinking, "Ya, I could do that." :lol:


----------



## marjbra (Feb 15, 2012)

I knit and crochet all year ,weather doesn't make any differance


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

Knit, spin my own yarn, keep my hands busy. Here in Texas it is super hot for about 9 months so, no, heat does not stop me.


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

I love sitting out in the sun and knitting something. In the dark winter months it's more of a necessity to keep from going stir crazy.


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

I knit all the time, no matter the weather. :-D


----------



## yarnslut (Aug 9, 2011)

Do I knit all the time ????I knit only when I'm awake. If I'm sittin' I'm knittin'. A tip for warm weather knitters - if your hands sweat from the heat, just dust your hands with baby powder. It is easy to shake off, and doesn't harm the yarn. Or you can use corn starch.


----------



## Jesemi (Nov 29, 2011)

I usually only knit during the winter and autumn months. It gets far to hot here in Australia to knit in the summer. I usually cross stitch or something similiar during the warm months


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

All the time!
-Sinead


----------



## sist (Oct 29, 2011)

knit all the time,relaxing for me


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Have needles, will knit - any place, any time , anywhere... I may not do something that is going cover my lap or do any hand quilting during the summer - but that hands haveto be busy all the time......


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

I knit winter and summer alike.i take my knitting on holiday,to the beach ,the lake,or river.i knit in by front yard on a summers eve after work and love it.


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm nowhere near that dedicated--I have Restless Leg Syndrome and can't sit still that long. I knit for an hour or so while watching tv, and always while riding in the car or waiting for appointments, but I'm also an avid reader, gardener (VCE Master Gardener volunteer), cook, cross-country walker, and yia yia to my grandaughter. I don't think I spend more than 10 hours a week doing any one thing, but I love all the things I do!


----------



## NancyMc46 (Dec 9, 2011)

I usually knit in the winter and embroider, work with plastic canvas and read more in the hot months. Definitely have to have something in the works.


----------



## patti228 (Oct 23, 2011)

yes, most of us knit all of the time here on Long Island, NY.
It really doesn't matter if the sun is out, we have lots of nice days. But, today it is unusally hot and humid, so its best to stay indoors with the air-conditioning.


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

me too!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes. I knit year round. Wools, acrylics, doesn't matter. I'm currently working on a 100% wool shawl for a lady in Norway


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I knit most of the year though less in the summer when our temps are in the 100's.


----------



## matuttle (Jun 6, 2011)

Have to be busy year round - doesn't matter the weather. Needles always have projectS on them!


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

All the time and whenever even when it's 96 degrees here in too-early, too-hot Florida!!!!


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

All the time even when it's very hot. Trying not to run the air today and it got up to 87 degrees in my house. Still was knitting away with a fan on me. Deadline for a baby shower coming in June. Cost of electric is unreal in my area. For around 4 months they allow 600 kWh at the usual rate and anything over that is at a super high rate. I've never been under 600 all year. Last month I used 616 and that was not with the fans going. Sore subject! Knitting year around here in Michigan.


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

what do you do for your ressless leg syndrome,I also have that


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

beck25 said:


> I live in Aberdeen in Scotland and we don't normally get the sun so this week we have had lots of sun and i haven't been bothered to knit so m question to all you is do you knit no matter what the weather is or do you just knit in the colder weather?


Where I live in Texas (30 miles off the very warm Gulf of Mexico) it gets so hot and humid in the spring and summer that my knitting comes to a halt. I can sometimes crochet but my needles and hooks get all sticky-feeling and the yarn won't slide. So I have about 3-4 months of nice knitting weather. 
Cece


----------



## FivePennyKnits (Aug 3, 2011)

CeceTX said:


> beck25 said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Aberdeen in Scotland and we don't normally get the sun so this week we have had lots of sun and i haven't been bothered to knit so m question to all you is do you knit no matter what the weather is or do you just knit in the colder weather?
> ...


I have heard that putting needles in the freezer helps the yarn move. I have tried it and it does seem to help but then I live in Wisconsin. Not near the Gulf.


----------



## deefrecker (Feb 11, 2012)

if i"m sitting i"m knitting no matter what the weather is doing.love it love it love it. miss dee.


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

I KNIT ALL THE TIME. NIGHT AND DAY! LUNCH TIME AT WORK. INTO THE WEE HOURS AT NIGHT. BEFORE I GO TO WORK IN THE MORNING. ITS SICK!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I knit, sew, crochet,make jewelry, I have to be doing something with my hands,


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like to knit every day, but find I do less in the summer. Flower gardening, playing with my mini horses and keeping my goat from eating the roses keeps me busy. However this year I am still recovering from my broken shoulder from last January. I am easing back into life and find my knitting ( although still painful ) is about the extent of my activities. I am grateful for small mercies. Springchicken66


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

beck25 said:


> I live in Aberdeen in Scotland and we don't normally get the sun so this week we have had lots of sun and i haven't been bothered to knit so m question to all you is do you knit no matter what the weather is or do you just knit in the colder weather?


If I only knitted or crocheted in the colder weather, I would not get much done at all. I live in a sub-tropical climate and it does not get very cold here very often. Even in the "winter" the days are often up to 26 C (78 F). And summer can be up to 35 to 40 C (95 to 104 F) and very sticky and humid. So then I turn the A/C on and knit or crochet in the house with all the doors and windows shut. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I knit all the time. everyday!! I seem to need something to do when just sitting got to keep my hands buzy!!! I stay out of trouble that way!!!


----------



## pking (May 25, 2012)

Most of the time I'm knitting. If I'm not then I'm either reading or sewing. These hands are always doing something.


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

That is just what I feel about retirement, although most days at least one of my family calls to see me (and beg a cup of tea of course). Happy knitting.


----------



## wilkinsmo (Aug 29, 2011)

Well Beck 25 I have been a widow for just over 5yrs now knitting crocheting has kept me sane and also filled a very large gap in my life I knit and crochet at night and usually on my embroidery machine in the day, infact I am now 72 yrs young and I don't no how I found time to go to work, I am busier than ever, I also knit for the baby unit at my local hospital, so I must be doing something right. I will be posting some photo's of my work shortly.
I love the KP forum, it is something to look forward to each day. My best wishes to all you ladies out there who take pride in there work and sometimes not appreciated.

Regards Mo Wilkins


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

beck25 said:


> I live in Aberdeen in Scotland and we don't normally get the sun so this week we have had lots of sun and i haven't been bothered to knit so m question to all you is do you knit no matter what the weather is or do you just knit in the colder weather?


Aberdeen? I think Aberdeen is where my Grandmother was born!!!! Knitting? I knit as much as I can....can't sit idle, must be working on something all the time..currently have three UFO's in the works. A vest with fringe, a baby hat and a shawl....gotta start a pair of socks soon...weather makes no diffence...


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

I knit no matter what the weather (or even where I am!!!) I am even taking my knitting with me on holiday next week - going to La Rochelle for a blissful 10 day break - aaaahhhh!!!! and I guess I'll be knitting some more toys for big girls and boys (for their cars!) :lol: 


beck25 said:


> I live in Aberdeen in Scotland and we don't normally get the sun so this week we have had lots of sun and i haven't been bothered to knit so m question to all you is do you knit no matter what the weather is or do you just knit in the colder weather?


----------



## evylo (May 12, 2012)

Again, thanks to all for your wonderful responses. Seems knitters always have something wonderful to fill any empty time in their days. Love to all, evylo


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

I too knit all year long. Here in Louisiana it is to hot for wool anything. Our winters are not very cold. Dishcloths are something I always have on needles. Baby blankets are 2nd in line.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

caat said:


> Constantly something on the needles. Can't stop. When I'm working on one project, I already have my next 2 or 3 picked out. It's a very, very healthy addiction! It is somewhat aggravating tho, when I have to stop to clean, do laundry, or cook!


I agree if it wasn't for these things I could get a lot more knitting and crocheting done!


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Me too!!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

elainjoyce said:


> All the time even when it's very hot. Trying not to run the air today and it got up to 87 degrees in my house. Still was knitting away with a fan on me. Deadline for a baby shower coming in June. Cost of electric is unreal in my area. For around 4 months they allow 600 kWh at the usual rate and anything over that is at a super high rate. I've never been under 600 all year. Last month I used 616 and that was not with the fans going. Sore subject! Knitting year around here in Michigan.


When you live in "the great white north" like we do it is hard not to appreciate the nice days, we just chug along. I'm always doing something with my hands, I call it 'controlled fidgeting'.  
Patty


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I too am a year round knitter. I also do lots of other things and often knit at night. I rarely watch TV without knitting in my hands.....jj


----------



## katydidwa (Feb 14, 2012)

I knit all the time. I never leave the house or sit down to watch tv without knitting. I knit almost all gifts for all occasions, so that keeps me knitting. It is relaxing and I love it!


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

I am beginning to think I have knitting needles glued to my hand, they are there when I wake up and when I go to bed!!
Used to crochet like that also, but my hands hurt to much because of arthritis, knitting doesn't seem to bother as much.


----------



## woolyknit (Aug 16, 2011)

i never stop knitting it would be like losing my hands


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

evylo said:


> I KNIT EVERY DAY TO GIVE ME SOMETHING SOOTHING TO DO. I
> WORKED ALL MY LIFE AND RETIREMENT CAN BE VERY EMPTY UNLESS YOU LOVE A PARTICULAR ACTIVITY AND I LOVE KNITTING.
> EVYLO


I'm right there with YOU!! Needed to retire. Now I need to knit!


----------



## KATHYhere (Sep 14, 2011)

Every chance I can! Everyday! I live in Australia's sub-tropics where it can be extremely hot & muggy. I still knit all year long. However, I set myself up 2 do so. A pedestal fan aimed direct at me & on full blast keeps me cool enough 2 continue knitting throughout our hot summer months. I also have baby talcum powder nearby 2 use on my hands if they do get sweaty. Works a treat. I cannot watch tv or sit 4 any length of time without my knitting. Even outside. If going out beach side I take my knitting & find shade or put up the almost enclosed beach shade. Winter is easy 2 knit. I just rug myself up. I knit anywhere really. Except I dont take it if visiting friends, now that would be 2 rude. Yes, Im a true knitting addict. I just luv it.  :lol:
PS: I make an effort not 2 'get lost' in my knitting when my hubby is sitting with me & continue 2 have conversations with him. It just a slower knitting process at those times.  :lol:


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

A couple of hrs.


----------



## KATHYhere (Sep 14, 2011)

Problem solved: Pedestal fan on full blast aimed directly at you. Talcum powder 4 your hands when sweaty. These 2 things solve the summer heat problem 4 knitting 4 me. Have fun.  :lol:


----------



## KATHYhere (Sep 14, 2011)

Joetta said:


> I never thought of the talcum powder for sticky hands while knitting. Sounds like a great idea. We are having 80-90 degree weather hear in PA. So today I will get my powder out and keep on knitting. I am trying to finish the Bernat KAL. Only 2 and 1/2 squares to go. I made the CAL and wanted to make the KAL too. Love knitting and crocheting.


Also, use a pedestal fan aimed directly at yourself on full blast. Makes knitting in hot weather very comfortable.

 :lol:


----------



## KATHYhere (Sep 14, 2011)

Rosy B said:


> I'm sorry that you don't get a lot of sun. I've spent many holidays in Scotland and I love it there but the weather can be a bit unfortunate.
> 
> I knit, crochet and sew all year round and the weather doesn't influence my projects. I spent most of yesterday knitting in the garden, while my husband was in the garage that you can just see at the end of the garden. He'd got his music playing and every now and then he'd pop his head out and serenade me much to our neighbor's amusement.


Can I bring my knitting around 2 your lovely spot?????

 :lol:


----------



## KATHYhere (Sep 14, 2011)

CeceTX said:


> beck25 said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Aberdeen in Scotland and we don't normally get the sun so this week we have had lots of sun and i haven't been bothered to knit so m question to all you is do you knit no matter what the weather is or do you just knit in the colder weather?
> ...


talcum powder 4 your hands & a pedestal fan on full blast aimed directly at u. this works.
 :lol:


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

I knit almost every day regardless of what the weather is. Norita


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, I knit year around, too! I mean, what would I do with my hands if I didn't? <g> Summers in AZ are brutal but a good fan and A/C help! Winters are still warm but don't need that fan. I also always take my knitting with me when we go on trips and I don't forget to pack extra yarn!


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

I always have a couple of projects going. Usually a knit project and socks also. Then sometimes a crochet project. I also try to keep a "no brainer" project going for traveling. Yep usually touch at least one of them every day.


----------



## lekkera (Apr 17, 2012)

sometimes. I have many interests in crafts so I am busy doing something that is a craft....I knit/crochet on the bus when I am going somewhere.

So anywhere and any time is what my answer is. But not when I have company...depending upon the company of course. :-D


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I do knit at any given time, I love it. And I also crochet and sew.


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

I knit year round Jane


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

Jillpr said:


> caat said:
> 
> 
> > Constantly something on the needles. Can't stop. When I'm working on one project, I already have my next 2 or 3 picked out. It's a very, very healthy addiction! It is somewhat aggravating tho, when I have to stop to clean, do laundry, or cook!
> ...


I agree. It's too bad we have to stop our knitting to do our chores! Really takes away from our knitting time!


----------



## duffyduck (May 27, 2012)

hi i live in chelmsford essex,we to are enjoying some nice hot sunny weather,and as i live on my own so no one to answer to i knit when i like sooo sun or rain i knit knit andknit jumpers socks shawls blankets ill have a go at anything,nice to chat i9 have 2 cats so you canimagen.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi,
I was born in California, USA and have lived here all my life. Our weather is very nice most of the time, but I always have a knitting project going, and usually knit several times a week if not every day. A lot of people in the eastern part of the country think that because we live in a sunny climate (no snow in the winter), that we don't knit sweaters. The majority of knitters that I know and hang out with are always knitting sweaters. They knit for themselves and for gifts to others. My knitting projects are often made for my sister who lives in Washington state, where it rains a lot and is a lot colder. Besides, we all need sweaters in the office at work as they always have the air conditioning on and it gets cold.

laceluvr


----------



## 3star777 (Sep 13, 2011)

From the amount of response this blog has received I do believe we all love our craft.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

In the Winter , Spring and Fall I knit all the time. In the Summer or when it is very hot and humid I knit only with cotton yarn.


----------



## ryansgrammy (Mar 12, 2012)

Does anyone have this cupcake hat pattern and is will to share? I would love it. I am on a fixed income and knit hats and booties for the babies at our local hospital.
If you can share....thank you.

Mary Ann
[email protected]


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

ryansgrammy said:


> Does anyone have this cupcake hat pattern and is will to share? I would love it. I am on a fixed income and knit hats and booties for the babies at our local hospital.
> If you can share....thank you.
> 
> Mary Ann
> [email protected]


This is a link to a free pattern for the Cupcake Hat to Crochet:

http://www.suncatchereyes.net/Blythe%20Cupcake%20Hat%20Pattern.html

Here is the link to a free pattern for the Cupcake Hat to Knit:

http://www.xoxosylvia.com/2009/07/knit-cupcake-hat-pattern.html


----------



## evylo (May 12, 2012)

Knitting wins a prize. Thanks for all your replies. Love, evylo


----------



## conkinrdh (May 25, 2012)

I knit whenever I want, the weather doesn't dictate whether I knit or not.....


----------



## ryansgrammy (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you so much TXAnn...I will be starting one tonight.....I really appreciate the effort you took to post this and it sure looks like I am not alone.

Thanks
Mary Ann


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

I knit all year. Here in Florida I wouldn't get much done if I knit only when it's cold. I vary the projects, though. Smaller, lighter ones when it's warm, afghans when it's cooler. I'm glad to hear that so many are as addicted to this as I am!


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

I knit and crochet every spare moment I get..come rain or shine!


----------



## promisegirlfarm (Mar 17, 2011)

beck25 said:


> I live in Aberdeen in Scotland and we don't normally get the sun so this week we have had lots of sun and i haven't been bothered to knit so m question to all you is do you knit no matter what the weather is or do you just knit in the colder weather?


Here in the mountains the winters can be pretty frosty and knitting just feels cozy. For me summers are for getting outdoors and enjoying my flowers and butterflies.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

taking a good multi mineral formula can help with restless leg syndrome - also giving up caffeine. there is also a homeopathic product by Hyland's called "Restless Leg" - works for some people. hope this helps.


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks a lot


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I knit in just about any weather because, with reading, it's my favorite thing to do to reward myself for doing all the tasks in the house. I must admit that there are times when I haven't done all the tasks and I am knitting anyway, just because it's more fun than doing housework.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I wish these chores would go away.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

beck25 said:


> I live in Aberdeen in Scotland and we don't normally get the sun so this week we have had lots of sun and i haven't been bothered to knit so m question to all you is do you knit no matter what the weather is or do you just knit in the colder weather?


I knit year round. I've knit afghans in the summer time, and light lace shawls in the winter. I've knit afghans in the winter, and socks in the summer... Just depends on what I need or am in the mood to make at the time. Season doesn't matter... Oh, and I crochet, too - again, afghans in the summer if that fits, doilies in the winter.... or, doilies in the summer, afghans in the winter...

My point - I just love to make things


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Weather is immaterial to me when I want to knit. I do knit less in the summer because I'm out in my yard trying to make a garden [with a purple thumb :x ]!
I work on the latest K project at home, but not on the commute any longer because it has gotten just too heavy to lug around. It gets stitched evenings and weekends because I want to complete it by October.
When I get really tired of knitting, I do a crochet or sewing project. Currently the on-the-go project is the arm cover portion of a chair set I started to learn the crochet pattern, "Butterfly St". 
A Knitting Group has started at work and I plan to participate in its project when the Coordinator gets back from an off-site training and approves my swatch. Meanwhile, I work on my crochet project with the ladies [just starting their knitting life] and help them with their knitting when I can.
So, yes and no, but I do SOMETHING allatime! :XD:


beck25 said:


> I live in Aberdeen in Scotland and we don't normally get the sun so this week we have had lots of sun and i haven't been bothered to knit so m question to all you is do you knit no matter what the weather is or do you just knit in the colder weather?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

retirednelda said:


> I have recently learned to knit 4 months ago and now I just don`t feel right if I go a day without knitting....socks are the best, portable and good for watching tv at same time, the lace shawl I am trying to do isn`t because my retired husband keeps interrupting my concentration.... but love to knit, my housework has suffered since learning to knit tho...


Housework?? What IS that? People keep mentioning it here.....I dunno why.... He Hee Hee!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

caat said:


> Constantly something on the needles. Can't stop. When I'm working on one project, I already have my next 2 or 3 picked out. It's a very, very healthy addiction! It is somewhat aggravating tho, when I have to stop to clean, do laundry, or cook!


 Clean..laundry...cook... Now, where have I heard those words before? [Tries to remember]. I DID wash the dishes. I made the bed. Was there something else? Well, it will come to me sometime. Now, where was I in this pattern...[counting, k5, BO 3, k5, p3, k5....] :XD:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

mamahen said:


> orrn1951 said:
> 
> 
> > In three weeks, I get my life back and I plan to knit until my fingers fall off! I have been in grad. school and will be glad to be finished once and for all. YEA!
> ...


I'm envisioning my friend using her knitting needles to pick up the fingers and trying to screw them back on like the cables of her interchangeables. Yes, I am strange. I haven't knitted for three days now.
WORK IS THE BANE OF THE KNITTING CLASS! :twisted:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Do you remember this poem? Doesn't it sound like our wish for knitting time?

Song For a Fith Child, by Ruth Hamilton. 1958

Mother, oh Mother, come shake out your cloth
empty the dustpan, poison the moth,
hang out the washing and butter the bread,
sew on a button and make up a bed.
Where is the mother whose house is so shocking?
Shes up in the nursery, blissfully rocking.

Oh, Ive grown shiftless as Little Boy Blue
(lullaby, rockaby, lullaby loo).
Dishes are waiting and bills are past due
(pat-a-cake, darling, and peek, peekaboo).
The shoppings not done and theres nothing for stew
and out in the yard theres a hullabaloo
but Im playing Kanga and this is my Roo.
Look! Arent her eyes the most wonderful hue?
(lullaby, rockaby, lullaby loo).

The cleaning and scrubbing will wait till tomorrow,
for children grow up, as Ive learned to my sorrow.
So quiet down, cobwebs. Dust go to sleep.
Im rocking my baby and babies dont keep.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Our Arizona temp may be over 110 but I'm still knitting! Of course, I have A/C but I often wonder about the pioneer women who wore long dresses and long sleeves in this weather. Do you suppose they knitted? I asked hubby's grandpa one day how on earth they stayed cool enough to sleep when it was still over 100 degrees at midnight. He said they took wet sheets and wrapped up with them and slept outside. All I could imagine was cockroaches, scorpions and rattlesnakes! Good thing I wasn't a pioneer! Those knitting pioneer ladies were awesome!


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

I knit all the time, it doesn't matter what season it is. I've always got several somethings going at once!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I liked the poem Patty Sutter, It really sounds like someone trying to find knitting time.


----------



## Gramof3 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Dick,
Where in Rhode Island are you? I'm in Warwick.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I knit or crochet no matter what the weather is.I take time out to see what people are doing on here. Then go back to knitting or crocheting. And repeat daily.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my, bless your soul Mariane818! You sound like a lovely person who knows she still has to take time for herself. Way to go!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

beck25 said:


> I live in Aberdeen in Scotland and we don't normally get the sun so this week we have had lots of sun and i haven't been bothered to knit so m question to all you is do you knit no matter what the weather is or do you just knit in the colder weather?


I love to knit in all weather, I feel lost if I am sitting watching TV if I dont have some knitting going and I have more time now as I am retired from work. Socks, bed socks, jumpers for friend's school aged children, scarfs - I do like little projects. Have a nice day!


----------



## evylo (May 12, 2012)

Your poem was perfect for all, especially for knitters.
thanks, evylo


----------



## auntsnue (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a hard time knitting when it's too hot or humid...


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> retirednelda said:
> 
> 
> > I have recently learned to knit 4 months ago and now I just don`t feel right if I go a day without knitting....socks are the best, portable and good for watching tv at same time, the lace shawl I am trying to do isn`t because my retired husband keeps interrupting my concentration.... but love to knit, my housework has suffered since learning to knit tho...
> ...


should report for inapropriate language!

:!:


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

where do I find your peom please.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

stitch1 said:


> where do I find your peom please.


Here is a link to the poem, it is not mine, but it is a favorite.
Patty
http://harryandrosie.wordpress.com/2010/08/02/quiet-down-cobwebs-dust-go-to-sleep/


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

In reply to your question "Do you knnit all the time?" My answer is: YES!
I knit on the train, in the car when I'm a passenger, waiting at the Doctor's office, on my lunch break at work, after all my chores are done in the evening, and any other time that I can fit in a spare minute. I even connive my husband into "yarn time" while on vacation, and have found some fabulous shops while traveling! I'm afraid I'm a hopeless yarn addict, but I'm not the only one---I've met many others---mainly while I was on vacation! Cheers!


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

I Knit year round...but mainly summer tops or dishcloths and the like during the summer.


----------



## Helen Vinita (Apr 30, 2012)

We have 4 seasons in Folsom, Ca. and I knit all those seasons. I feel a real addiction to knitting. Helen.


----------



## Grandma C (Jun 14, 2011)

I knit whenever I have the time to sit down, no matter the weather. The type of project changes with the weather, though.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

I have only returned to knitting in the past 5 years and knit sporadically, not all the time. But three days ago I woke up with a bad pain in left wrist. (Slept wrong?) So have not been able to knit for three days and find I miss it a great deal. I realize that I now knit almost every night while watching TV and hardly know what to do with myself. Wrist is better today and so I will try knitting again tonight.


----------



## evylo (May 12, 2012)

good luck with your wrist . i know i'd be totally crazy without my knitting. evylo


----------



## gailsfrueh (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, I knit all the time but during the warmer months, I usually opt to make something out of cotton blend yarn and not wool because cotton is cooler. I also crochet and usually make afghans in the winter so as I am crocheting them I am keeping warm at the same time.


----------



## evylo (May 12, 2012)

Sounds as tho we knitters are forever knitting. Enjoy yourself . warm wishes, evylo


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

To Patty Sutter: That poem is really lovely. Thank you so much for printing it out. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz


----------



## naughtyneedles (Mar 10, 2012)

I have knitted since I was 5 years old, which is about 42 years now .. lol..
I night every evening, cannot be without it.


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

When ever, where ever I always knit. Find it very relaxing.


----------



## jackieannerice (Jun 3, 2012)

i knit all the time. i take it with me when i travel to see friends. i think my needles are superglued to my hands.


----------



## evylo (May 12, 2012)

Looks as tho we knitters find relaxation and joy thru our knitting. 
May it continue to be so. warm wishes, evylo


----------



## evylo (May 12, 2012)

Looks as tho we knitters find relaxation and joy thru our knitting. 
May it continue to be so. warm wishes, evylo


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

evylo said:


> Looks as tho we knitters find relaxation and joy thru our knitting.
> May it continue to be so. warm wishes, evylo


I do enjoy my knitting. It gets me through some rather boring times. It also has time passing SO quickly. Time flies when you are having fun! LOVE knitting ALL the time. Now just 4 months into knitting, I can't sit without having my knitting in my hands.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Along with other things: cooking, eating, bathing, cleaning, reading, shopping.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

I wrote a few days agian that I had a bad wrist and could not knit. (Perhaps slept wrong as I know of no other cause-certainly not knitting. LOL) Anyway, my wrist is better and I have returned to knitting. Current project is a sweater for five year old grandson. So I am back to knitting year round.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Actually, living in Arizona where a cool day is anything under 90 degrees, I knit during our extreme heat! Of course, the AC is on and that certainly helps! The heat actually hurts my skin and I tend to shop and run errands early in the morning. It can still be over 100 degrees at midnight. Winters are heaven and perfect for knitting, though, and one doesn't have to shovel the heat! I also take my knitting when we travel for those days hubby wants to golf and I settle in for a day of reading and knitting. I kind of feel panicked if I don't have my knitting and have time to knit! I often think of the pioneer women who settled AZ. I can't imagine how they probably knitted with 115 degrees outside, no AC, long skirts and sleeves! They were dedicated women!!!!!


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I try to knit every day, sometimes I don't succeed and sometimes I do. One of the reasons I like living in Denver is that it cools off at night. I leave both front and back doors open and set a fan to blow out the heat at one door, and it brings in the cool air from the other door.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Am in Fife knit hail rain snow or sunshine :thumbup:


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

There isn't a day gone by that I don't knit
Sandy


----------



## yarnslut (Aug 9, 2011)

@Juleen - try sprinkling talc or baby powder or corn starch on your hands lightly. This should keep your hands relatively dry. It washes out and off easily. Anything to keep knitting. Good Luck.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

I went out with Hubby yesterday without the BAG... Thought OK we are just going to the store to get a new portable phone to replace dying one. We ended up after wards going to Sis-in-laws for visit. I said where are we going I dont have the bag...(I think he giggled an evil giggle) I was NAKED!! No KNITTING!!! No CROCHETING!! CROSS STITCHING!! NOTHING!!! The pain the pain...... Never again will I trust that MAN!!! :XD:


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I guess this was a lesson learned, JoanH. I never leave home without the bag.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

PauletteB. said:


> I guess this was a lesson learned, JoanH. I never leave home without the bag.


 Paulette I swear never again! You think I would know better after 35 years with that sneaky man!! Taking me out with out my BAG!! Well I never!!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

JoanH said:


> PauletteB. said:
> 
> 
> > I guess this was a lesson learned, JoanH. I never leave home without the bag.
> ...


Glad to hear that.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I have begun to only knit when I am awake. Used to knit and crochet occasionally, when I found time, but recently, there are so many projects in my next project notebook that I just sit and knit or crochet and am now on first name basis with the dust bunnies. I don't eat so there will be no dishes to wash, I bathe at night after I finish working on a project for the night and am ready to go to sleep. The only thing I take time out for is feeding the dog and taking potty breaks..................how do the Depends work for ya'll? Have seriously considered just leaving the dog outside and letting her forage for her food like other animals have to do. (Maybe teach her to open my sisters garbage cans?)........................just hit upon the perfect solution, my sister is a great cook!


----------



## yarnslut (Aug 9, 2011)

I keep a bag with knitting and puzzle books in my car, in case (heaven forbid) I leave home without something to do. Sometimes we just go out for a quick trip to the store. As you know, plans may change and we may end up visiting someone. Always leave a "Toy Bag" full of goodies in the car. Knitting Rocks.


----------



## yarnslut (Aug 9, 2011)

Joan - it's never too late to learn. You may want to take "The Bag" and leave the husband home. Just sayin'. I've never felt so "normal" since reading all the comments about knitting - it's a revelation. Also, I can shove the comments under my husband's nose - Thank you all.


----------



## deedon (Jul 17, 2012)

congratulations on the sunshine know what you mean
[ex Aberdonian] I crochet tartan rugs summer and winter.


----------



## debbib (Sep 2, 2012)

knitting is what I do when I am sitting at the kids activities or asked to watch TV with the family. Knitting in public is great because I can still talk with other people. I used to read but found it to difficult to converse at the same time. Knitting has solved that dilema and I have something at the end of each project.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I never knit when the days are warm/hot!!!!!! 
i am in a Jazz appreciation group. there are 14 of us and we take turns in giving a presentation of our music. that means every 13 weeka....one man refuses for whatever his reasons.

this takes up a good deal of time . As i do not drive a car i walk miles every week, shopping for food etc etc.


----------



## rhyleysgranny (Sep 10, 2012)

I knit and crochet. I find crochet more portable and carry it with me wherever I go. It is surprising how projects grow with the odd row or two here and there. I cannot sit with idle hands. Even if the weather is good and I am sitting outside I need to have knitting or crochet on the go. If it is lying around my granddaughter lifts it and does a row or two. It usually means I have to take it back a few rows but isn't it wonderful at 8yrs she has the interest and ability


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Live in Southern California and don't care what the weather is, I knit whenever I can...while watching TV mostly, but also while waiting at the doctor's, the coffee shop or waiting for a table at a restaurant.


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

I confess..........I am a knit a holic and proud of it. I knit when and where I can. There are so many things I want to knit yet and can't knit any faster but can knit more..Love it!


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

I am proud to be a knit-a-holic. I knit nearly any time I am sitting down---except when I'm driving! Nothing pleases me more than trying or inventing a new pattern or technique. There are so many ideas for projects floating around in my head. I hope that I'll be able to complete at least half of them as time goes on,.......


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I knit whenever I can, regardless of the weather.


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm definitely a knitting addict. Weather? What weather?

When it's nice outside I'll sit out in the yard and knit. I often knit standing up by my kitchen counter or table, sometimes doing squats, toe raises and stretches so that I'm working other parts of my body, not just my fingers. I haven't mastered knitting and hiking, though.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

I knit whenever I can. My daughter knit any free moment she has. That's how she turns out a pair of sock every week! I don't have her long attention span so I'm slower.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, let's see. I can't say I knit all the time, but, I do have a knitting schedule: I read from whatever book I'm reading--either the end of a chapter or a logical stopping place. Then I place a game of solitare of my laptop stopping after I've played 3 games or win. Then I knit for about 15-20 minutes or come to the end of the pattern. Works for me! :O)


----------



## joisamermaid (Apr 20, 2014)

I knit & crochet more in the colder weather and at night. 
I garden , go for walks and take photos, free dive and take underwater photos more in the warmer weather, but I still have to knit or crochet something at night.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

knit-a-holic if not knitting then it's crochet...


----------

